# Painting the B9 vinyl



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey Guys!

I found a great paint for the arms and such on the robot.

made by Dupli-Color its called Vinyl and Fabric paint. 
flexes and doesn't flake off. the color is medium gray.

Just thought I'd throw this idea on the pile:wave:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Lou to da rescue! You da man, Lou. Where do we find it?

Thanks sooo much!

MBZ:wave:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I got this at "O'Reilly's", but most any auto part store should have it


----------



## model-ologist (Mar 9, 2014)

*Robot soft parts paint.*

That's a nice improvement.
Did you have to prep the surface before you sprayed?
Remove mold oils?
Thanks for sharing that tip. soft parts look great!
Jim


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

a thorough washing in dish soap to a squeak finish. air dry.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That's NICE, and I even like the color! I'll get a can to use on my next B-9 build; THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I have been using that stuff for years. Used it as a base to paint the Masudaya B-9


Z*


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Has Moebius said why they used vinyl on these parts? Seems an odd choice considering they don't move at all and could have been styrene (enabling us to sand seems).


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Thank you Lou,


I too like the color a lot. Think i will go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Well I just found the one and only can of that stuff in all of Vancouver. 10 
Auto and paint shops later.....Napa auto had one can. woo hoo!!:freak:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Is this available in the US?

Jeff


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Found it at Pep Boys. But at $8 a can, I'll have to contemplate it. For one project, I might see what else works.

Not knocking your find, Lou. Just wish they had smaller, less costly cans. Its too bad the model paint companies don't get on the vinyl paint bandwagon.

Sincerely,
MBZ.:wave:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Found it at Pep Boys. But at $8 a can, I'll have to contemplate it. For one project, I might see what else works.
> 
> Not knocking your find, Lou. Just wish they had smaller, less costly cans. Its too bad the model paint companies don't get on the vinyl paint bandwagon.
> 
> ...


Dont feel bad MBZ, I paid 11.95 for the one can in Canada. Darn Canadain 
peso. But I just did a test on one of the longer arms and it looks super.
Thanks again Lou, that is what I was hoping for.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll grant you it may be pricy, but compared to tamiyas and testors , for the volume of spraying you can get out of the can, it's practically free!

like Zathros has said, you can use this on other vinyl kits as well.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Does it come in metallic gray? The vinyl color looks good for the earlier, rubbery-looking arms and legs but I always see the color robot as having gun-metal arms and legs. I'll probably just airbrush Tamiya metallic gray on them...


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I saw a darker gray, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't metallic.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ThingMaker said:


> Has Moebius said why they used vinyl on these parts? Seems an odd choice considering they don't move at all and could have been styrene (enabling us to sand seems).


The seams on the vinyl parts are supposed to be there. The accuracy is amazing.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> The seams on the vinyl parts are supposed to be there. The accuracy is amazing.


On the front and back - Yes, but in all the reference pictures I've never seen them on the sides.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

GREAT find Lou !


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Chrisisall said:


> The seams on the vinyl parts are supposed to be there. The accuracy is amazing.


I am referring to the mold seems. Not the seem up the front of the legs, which is what I assume you're referring to. The mold seems would have been easier to remove if the legs and arms were styrene. I just wondered what the reasoning was behind making these parts _*vinyl*_, as that choice of material seems to serve no purpose to the kit.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ThingMaker said:


> I am referring to the mold seems. Not the seem up the front of the legs


 Oops, my bad, you are of course correct.


> The mold seems would have been easier to remove if the legs and arms were styrene.


 I don't think they CAN be removed from vinyl that thin... maybe some thick coats of brushed-on acrylic...


> I just wondered what the reasoning was behind making these parts _*vinyl*_, as that choice of material seems to serve no purpose to the kit.


It was probably for people that wanted the right look without painting it up... I guess. I would have made them styrene myself.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I found a great paint for the arms and such on the robot.
> 
> ...


Interesting find Lou.

Have you already done a test and checked adhesion?

If the color doesn't match up to everyones expectations, then perhaps it might make (or they make a 'vinyl/fabric' primer, that will allow other paints to stick to it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

JeffBond said:


> Does it come in metallic gray? The vinyl color looks good for the earlier, rubbery-looking arms and legs but I always see the color robot as having gun-metal arms and legs. I'll probably just airbrush Tamiya metallic gray on them...


Since this seems to be a primer/paint, I would think you could then do a light coat (or heavy if this is your preference) of gun-metal over it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon uses a similar product, Dragonstyrene, which is a soft, flexible styrene. It can be glued with normal glues, painted with normal paints, and any seams can be removed by brushing with liquid cement or lacquer thinner. Very versitile stuff.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Yup, I tested it yesterday, it works alone and looks good, but if the color is to light for your liking then it can be used as a primer coat, and shoot a darker 
grey on top, I tried Dupli color textured metallic , graphite metallic. and it was 
a bit too dark, maybe try it again just a very light touch. But it did add texture
to it, looks kinda cool.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> The seams on the vinyl parts are supposed to be there. The accuracy is amazing.


Yep. Perhaps that's the reason for the vinyl choice.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, Lou! 

Just a side note:

Moebius said they used Tamiya XF56 for the vinyl on that wonderful promotional build they put out. I think I'll use the DupliColor gray on one, and the Tamiya on the other.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

kdaracal said:


> Yep. Perhaps that's the reason for the vinyl choice.


No, I was referring to the mold seams. See the comments above where the person responding to me acknowledged they misunderstood my post.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ThingMaker said:


> No, I was referring to the mold seams. See the comments above where the person responding to me acknowledged they misunderstood my post.


I think also, it's in case people wanted to make modifications. I was going to split the legs into a partial walking pose, the vinyl parts would make that fairly easy whereas styrene would have to be all sawed apart & rebuilt.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

ThingMaker said:


> No, I was referring to the mold seams. See the comments above where the person responding to me acknowledged they misunderstood my post.


Understood.


----------



## hamiltonpl (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone tried "dulling" the vinyl with Acrylic Dull Coat? What are the results?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

hamiltonpl said:


> Has anyone tried "dulling" the vinyl with Acrylic Dull Coat? What are the results?


That's a fine idea, but I want them a different colour anyway, so I ain't one to make the attempt. Plus those leg parts let light through too much- it HAS to be painted.


----------

